# The same user login and password for 2 jails !



## bryn1u (Sep 4, 2014)

Hey,

I was wondering how to do the same login and password for two jails during adduser under 1 jail? I want to link two jails in one with the same login and password.


----------



## SirDice (Sep 4, 2014)

You _may_ be able to do this if you hardlink /etc/passwd, /etc/master.passwd and /etc/pwd.db to every jail. I've never tried to do this though. Another option is to use a centralized database like LDAP for accounts.


----------

